# Heroes - season 3



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone else watching this?  The first two episodes look a lot better than anything in series 2!

Sue


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I did not enjoy season 2 much but loved season 1 

going to watch it and see whats what 

xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Loved the first episode of series 3 really fast and exciting, can not wait to see what happens next!

Series 2 never wnet very far but I think that was because of the writters strikes but havee and seen every episode to date!

Best thing on telly! xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I think it is amazing!  The first two episodes have set it up well for the rest of the season.  I think the borders between heroes and villians will be blurred this season because as we have seen, a lot of our heroes have done bad things.  Perhaps Sylar will save the world!    I think this serum of Mohindar's is going to have some huge impact, perhaps it will turn him into some evil monster.

I think the new speedy lady will fit in brilliantly with the dynamic of Ando and Hiro.

I think Angela P is going to play a large part in this series, she is pure evil that woman!

Sue 

ps - is it only me that has a crush on Sylar??    It is those eyes!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ohhh it is so exciting, I know what you mean about the good v bad thng it all seems very confusing just now I watched the behind the scenes programme last week and they did say that around 90% of the questions this season will be anwered.

Sylar can look good but sadly Peter is the one that does it for me although I get the impression he would be a bit full of it in real life although he has been good in interviews I have seen him in so maybe not! Cannot believe he is with Claire in real life, she is so young I am sure I could offer him more  

Do you think that the powers will stay with Monhinders powers will stay I think he will keep having to do it and it must be different people have different reactions to the powers - as he did not get Mya's (sorry spelling) powers!?

Also did not quite get the Claire's brain thing I thought that a previous series said she coud not die unless her head came off or did I imagine that? 

cannot wait till Wednesday!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

In the scene with Sylar and Claire's open head he talked as if he knew something that the rest of us don't.  Perhaps he is using the future painting ability again.  

The lines between good and evil are definitely going to be blurred this year! 

I have a feeling that Mohinders powers will mutate and he will become unpredictable.  You could see that he got a high from using them, perhaps they will corrupt him.  He will lose all focus on the real reason he is doing the research.  I hope Maya will be able to keep him grounded.  

I don't know what would kill Claire, but I remember when Adam was the enemy someone saying that the only way to kill him was to put a bullet in his head.  But I do remember Angela saying something that Claire could be killed by decapitation.

I wonder what happened between future Claire and future Peter to justify her trying to shoot him?

I am the same - I can't wait until Wednesday!!!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

bump!!!!!

Sue


----------

